# Pregnancy and IBS



## thebear2 (Mar 4, 2003)

Hello All,Well, I was just married at the end of January and I found out on Tuesday that I'm pregnant!














I do have IBS D and C sometimes too. What can I expect symtoms-wise with pregnancy? Thanks!


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

Congrats! I'm prego too, going on 3 10 weeks this week. It's real hard to tell you what to expect. I wss on medication for a long time so getting off of it was confusing to me cuz i couldnt tell if it was the ibs or withdrawls, I had D at first and now i'm back to alternating with pain but overall things do seem a little better...to not be on any meds i mean.from what I hear its different with everyone, some have no symptoms at all and some get worse and some stay the same.It changes with your trimesters too, i'm sure it has to do with the hormones.Here's a plus: sine I became pregnant i can eat stuff i normally couldn't eat. ;-)-C


----------



## Nella (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi there I've just fallen pregnant as well and went from 10 trips to loo before 10am with D to being able to tolerate things I couldnt touch before I was preg. I was quite severe prior to falling pregers it then all stopped!!! Now I'm constipated and have some wind. However I had a colonoscopy the week a found out I was pregnant and they found nothing. I don't get it the GI was convinced I had colitis at consult a month prior to colonoscopy. What a farce. Anyone got some advice or knowledge re. this I'd appreciate it.P.s Going back to GI (follow up) I'll see what he says too.ThanksNella


----------



## BabyOnBoard (Apr 19, 2003)

I'm at the 15 week mark myself. I'd been C forever, and woke up this morning with crampy D. I think my body just got tired of holding it all in and opened the floodgates. I am having problems with dairy all of a sudden, and the doc says that it has to go, so I'm back to soy and rice products. Thankfully, I have found a brand of pizza made with soy cheese that actually tastes good, as well as some chocolate soymilk that digests as good as it tastes. My IBS didn't show up until after my older son was born, and my doc thinks it was mostly diet and stress related. Behavior modification did a long way to get me feeling better, but I am scared that all the pain and suffering is going to come back.


----------



## alexiarain (Apr 15, 2003)

I'm past the whole preggo thing, and onto the baby thing, but I know where your all comming from. I was D and C before I got pregnant. Couldn't figure anything out. Then I got pregnant and for some reason, I was going daily and regular. Everything that was wrong went right. Every person is different though. I also was vomitting sooo much that I ended up in the hospital twice for dehydration and once for early labour...if it's not one problem it's the next.. haha. Anyways, take care all, and good luck with your pregnancy. If you have any problems or whatever, let me know. I had a tough time and if I can help, I would love to try.Take care.


----------



## BabyOnBoard (Apr 19, 2003)

I've found the cure for pregnancy-C. It's liquid Maalox Max, two tsps. twice a day. Things are back to normal and I'm feeling much better. I'm almost 16 weeks now and we've just found out that it's a boy.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Congratulations..I have a 7 month old baby boy.When I was pregnant I got very very C towards the end..it was horrible. Your intestines get squished to your sides and I got terrible gas and pains too. Until that point I was very normal..before I was pregnant I was alternating D/C mostly D.Believe it or not its all worth it..although I'll never be pregnant again in a 100F summer!


----------



## mayasmama (Sep 6, 2002)

First off, congrats to all the new mamas to be! NOw for my .02. When I was pregnant with dd they did not know that I had IBS, but I thought that I did. I did feel better though and did not seem to have any problems. However, I was on bedrest for four months with premature labor brought on by what the doctor said was a irritable uterus. Looking back now, I think that I have found the answer as to why everything happend the way it did. I have successfuly controlled my IBS with D through diet. I have elimiated ALL dairy, alcohol, carbonation and caffine. I now am symptoom fee unless I eat something from the above. When I was pregnant though, I chowed down on dairy. I ate cheese, added whey powder to smoothies, milk, ect. Because I kept a food log when I was pregnant I was able to go back and see that the times that I did eat a lot of Dairy I ended up going into triage to get contractions stopped. So, while I had no more D I may have been causing enough irritaion in my intestimes to stimulate the uterus into contracting. Unfortunatly there is no way to prove this, but my OBGYN thinks that it is a good theory. So for those of you who control your IBS with nutrition, please be careful and watch your bodies reactionst to what you eat. I did deliver at 38.5 weeks a healthy 8 pound baby girl, but it so easily could have gone bad. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## BabyOnBoard (Apr 19, 2003)

Long live soy cheese! The only dairy I can tolerate is yogurt and rice pudding. Buttermilk is okay in baked goods. I've learned to appreicate Rice Dream in my cereal. The vanilla is quite tasty. They make rice ice cream too. Yum!


----------



## pmn (Mar 28, 2001)

You ALL make me feel so much better. I just go married this past October 2002. We are going to start trying to get pregnant. I was concerned about this with my ibs, but you all have made me feel really good. My ibs is severe always nauseated and have D all the time. Everything I eat goes right through me most of the time just like it went in. But I find club soda helps my nausea and of course pepto for the D.Thanks for all your advice and support!!!!!!!!


----------

